# Raijintek Morpheus



## W1zzard (Apr 29, 2014)

Rajintek's new Morpheus VGA cooler is compatible with the Radeon R9 290X and GTX 780/Ti. It provides excellent temperatures and whisper-quiet noise levels, which will be a godsend for users of the Radeon R9 290X reference design who are plagued by high temperatures and noise.

*Show full review*


----------



## damric (May 8, 2014)

The heat sink itself reminds me of the MK-13 that I got in a trade.

Cool stuff


----------



## jigar2speed (May 8, 2014)

Eats too much space but if you have 290X  and can afford to lose PCI slots (Which i can't) i think this is a very good choice.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 8, 2014)

still think the MK-13 and MK-26 are better than that (or the Alpenfön Peter)
i said once: if the price is competitive it might be a nice idea but, it cost nearly the same as the MK-26 (or even worse since i convert the MSRP VS the retailer price ... ) and they don't include a pwm splitter with a plug compatible with most of the VGA fan connector (IIRC my MK-26 with 2 140mm Noiseblocker  3.5 slot technically 4 slot )
but as Sassanou proved you can SLI/CFX with a MK-26 and have a good enough airflow (need a spacious case like a AIR540 and mobo with a compatible layout ofc)



edit: now i am wondering why Raijintek copy that much... no originality in any of their product, well you can say "good design are still good" but price to price sometime they are cheaper (but offer less extra) and sometime on the same level (and offer still less extra), no misunderstanding, their product are good i am not saying the opposite.


----------



## micropage7 (May 8, 2014)

they should offer card support too since its pretty heavy


----------



## W1zzard (May 8, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> they should offer card support too since its pretty heavy


I didn't notice any bending or sagging of the card


----------



## Vario (May 8, 2014)

This product looks really nice, we need more of these kind of coolers on the market.  Its nice to be able to run custom fans just like on the CPU and its a good alternative to buying a watercooling setup.
This looks like the mk13 I have but a bit longer, so probably wouldn't have fit my 770 with its stacked power connectors, whereas my mk13 is short enough it stops short of the power connector.

I am using a complicated system to support the graphics card from the top and bottom so it doesn't flex, here is a photograph










-wood dowels with rubber end caps to hold the heatsink from the bottom
-zip tie doubled that holds the end corner of the circuit board


----------



## swaaye (May 8, 2014)

That heatsink looks like top notch quality.  

But it is unfortunate that GPUs have gotten so insanely power hungry.  We need some kind of silicon manufacturing revolution.


----------



## Nordic (May 8, 2014)

I like this review. I would not mind seeing more tpu gpu cooler reviews. Why did you not use your fancy new thermal camera?



swaaye said:


> That heatsink looks like top notch quality.
> 
> But it is unfortunate that GPUs have gotten so insanely power hungry.  We need some kind of silicon manufacturing revolution.


Let them buy their big hot gpu's if they want them. There are more efficient less powerful designs out there for you.


----------



## techy1 (May 8, 2014)

this is one huge heatsink!  I wonder how much can it cool without fans.... should be ok with some top midrange GPU - a silent beast. but with fans and asking for 5 slot space - is just to much


----------



## Vario (May 8, 2014)

techy1 said:


> this is one huge heatsink!  I wonder how much can it cool without fans.... should be ok with some top midrange GPU - a silent beast. but with fans and asking for 5 slot space - is just to much


It needs air cooling on the vrm and vrams


----------



## OneCool (May 9, 2014)

Crazy


----------



## mr2009 (May 9, 2014)

from 2 slots to 4slot ? dayum that thing huge... i wonder how good it will be if to use it fanless for weaker gpu..


----------



## 1stcowgirl (May 9, 2014)

techy1 said:


> this is one huge heatsink!  I wonder how much can it cool without fans.... should be ok with some top midrange GPU - a silent beast. but with fans and asking for 5 slot space - is just to much



not much, take a look at asus 680dc2oc.

although i feel Morpheus is one Ugly MF.


----------



## Nordic (May 9, 2014)

Just use slim fans. It doesn't need much airflow. Scythe slip streams and then you have a 3 slot cooler.


----------



## tony_raijintek (May 9, 2014)

Hi Guys,


thx a lot for your feedback, anyways we don't occupy 5 Slots, with the standard fans we have 4 slots. We have designed our 120mm super slim design fans... with those you'll be good with 3 Slots only, such as standard design.... The cooler is so powerful as you only need 1000-1200 rpm, it'll keep your GPU, RAM and VRM's super cool and still silent....


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2014)

i honestly think this cooler could become a sandwich design and use less space, trislot already and quad slot with fans on this thing make it pathetic no matter how well it cools, this is pretty much what the devil 13 or MARS are...


----------



## pr0n Inspector (May 12, 2014)

The VRM heatsink looks very weak.


----------

